
Show HN: Frame.IoT – An Arduino-compatible dev kit for Wi-Fi projects - joshuaperk
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/builtwithframe/frameiot-an-arduino-compatible-dev-kit-for-wi-fi-projects
======
joshuaperk
Strange posting a hardware project in a mostly software forum but @ YC,
there's a long history of "listen to your users" and so there's a short
anecdotal story behind this project I figured the community would enjoy.

The inspiration behind this IoT dev kit was a personal annoyance of needing to
wire the same basic components for each prototyping project. (Almost every IoT
project will need Wi-Fi, maybe Bluetooth, audio for notifications, LEDs for
notifications, SD cards for data logging, etc.) Before designing the board, I
was able to find 173 ideal buyers in the maker community and created a voting
process where they could nominate components/functionality they'd like
incorporated on the boards and (much like HN/Reddit) +1/-1 the ideas.

Through their feedback I was able to affirm some of the ideas I already had,
but also challenge myself to apply my ideas outside of the scope I had
originally envisioned. It was through the voting system where functionality
around addressable LEDs (controlling many lights with a single pin), removable
jumper pins (being able to re-use the pin of the maker didn't have a need for
one of the built-in components), and selectable VIN (toggling between USB and
battery power) all came to fruition.

Despite the difference in physical products and software, I think the notion
of "listen to your users and seek feedback" holds true.

~~~
detaro
Please don't use the Show HN: label for fundraisers or announcements of them.

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread.

> A Show HN needn't be complicated or look slick. The community is comfortable
> with work that's at an early stage.

> If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, please don't do a Show
> HN. Once it's ready, come back and do it then.

> Blog posts, sign-up pages, curated lists, and other reading material can't
> be tried out, so can't be Show HNs._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

A blog post at least providing some more information, as a normal submission,
would probably do better. The kickstarter page tells me basically nothing
interesting about it.

~~~
joshuaperk
Thanks. I resubmitted as a post after reading those rules this morning as the
intent was actually about listening to user feedback, not the campaign.
Although, the "Show HN" seems very focused on SaaS offerings as hardware
projects can't be "tried out".

